# (être) dans/sur une voie, la bonne voie, etc. - préposition



## Chimel

J'hésite toujours sur la préposition à utiliser avec _voie_.

Il me semble qu'on dira "être sur la voie du progrès, sur une voie de garage..." mais "s'engager dans une mauvaise voie".

C'est peut-être lié au verbe utilisé: _être_ demande _sur_ et _s'engager_ demande _dans_. Mais:
- on dira pourtant "être en bonne voie" (ou bien aussi "être sur la bonne voie"?)
- "le projet *est engagé* dans/sur une mauvaise voie": que diriez-vous?

Ou bien est-ce plutôt lié au sens de _voie?_
- dans le sens ferroviaire, c'est toujours _sur_, même avec un verbe comme _s'engager_ ("le train s'engage sur la voie 5") parce qu'il est impossible d'être dans une voie de chemin de fer (donc aussi "sur une voie de garage" etc)
- dans le sens de route ou chemin (y compris les usages figurés), cela dépendrait davantage du verbe: "s'engager dans une voie sans issue" comme "dans un chemin sans issue".

Bref, pas simple, tout ça...  Qu'en pense le forum?


----------



## Coq

Moi je ne dirais jamais "*dans *une voie".

Pour tes exemples, je dirais donc "le projet est mal engagé" et "prendre une voie sans issue".


----------



## Chimel

Coq said:


> Moi je ne dirais jamais "*dans *une voie".


Même pas au sens propre, lorsque "voie" désigne une route, une chaussée, une rue?

Je dirais, par exemple: "le camion s'est engagé dans une voie interdite aux poids lourds" et par extension aussi au sens figuré (s'engager dans une voie sans avenir), mais dans ce cas j'hésite un peu, comme je l'ai dit. Evidemment, on peut toujours contourner le problème en disant par exemple "prendre une voie", mais il se peut que j'ai envie s'utiliser le verbe "s'engager", pour une raison ou pour une autre.

Je trouve au TLFI quelques citations avec "dans une voie", mais elles ne sont ni très nombreuses, ni très "prestigieuses": "il a tout intérêt à le diriger dans la bonne voie", "...ramené dans les voies du Salut", "marcher dans la voie du progrès et de la civilisation"... C'est peut-être aussi un usage vieilli?


----------



## Coq

Chimel said:


> Je trouve au TLFI quelques citations avec "dans une voie", mais elles ne sont ni très nombreuses, ni très "prestigieuses": "il a tout intérêt à le diriger dans la bonne voie", "...ramené dans les voies du Salut", "marcher dans la voie du progrès et de la civilisation"... *C'est peut-être aussi un usage vieilli? *


 
Possible, j'en sais rien! 
Sur une voie sonne bizarre à mes oreilles


----------



## savin

Bonsoir ,

Quelle est la bonne tournure  dans le cas suivant ?  

"Je dirige qqn dans la bonne voie ou sur la bonne voie?" 

Et si   les deux sont admises ,je voudrais savoir  s'il  y  a une différence de sens. 

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Je pense qu'on dit "sur la bonne voie" :

_ être sur la bonne voie
mettre quelqu'un sur la (bonne) voie_
etc


----------



## jprr

Bonsoir,
diriger vers / sur la bonne voie.


----------



## savin

Bonsoir encore,

J'ai fait une petite recherche et le dictionnaire de l'Académie française suggère  la tournure : "diriger dans la bonne voie " .  je  n'ai   trouvé nulle part  la tournure "diriger vers la bonne voie"

Je voudrais souligner que je veux employer cette phrase au sens figuré.c'est a dire : sermonner qqn ,lui donner le bon exemple ...

Donc, on dirait finalement vers ,dans ou sur? 
Merci encore .


----------



## jprr

savin said:


> je  n'ai   trouvé nulle part  la tournure "diriger* vers *la bonne voie"


clic =>Ici 


> *2.* [Constr. prép.]  *Diriger qqn* ou *qqc. vers, sur, contre* ...  ...
> 
> 
> − _Au fig._  Orienter vers un but déterminé.


----------



## Donaldos

_mettre sur la voie_ a plutôt le sens de donner un indice, de faciliter une découverte.

_diriger vers la bonne voie_ me semble assez peu naturel.

Peux-tu préciser ce que tu souhaites exprimer, Savin ? Ou éventuellement donner un exemple d'emploi en contexte.


----------



## savin

Oui, je l'ai vu , mais toutefois je me demande si le nom voie est susceptible d'accepter la préposition vers. 
En effet, j'ai l'impression que le nom voie accepte la même préposition que le nom "direction". 
C'est- à -dire la préposition dans. Pour autant que je sache on dit orienter dans la direction .... et non vers la direction ...

Bof... je me sens confuse .
Peut-être que le verbe diriger est-il inapproprié. Ma prof m'avait dit que le nom voie n'est peut pas être employé avec la préposition vers.Passons...
Je vous donne un exemple de ce que je voudrais exprimer: Les parents doivent diriger leurs enfants dans/vers/sur la bonne voie afin que ceux-ci apprennent  à respecter les valeurs transcendantes.


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour Savin,
Essaie peut-être comme ceci: "_Les parents doivent orienter leurs enfants dans la bonne voie, celle du respect des valeurs transcendantes".
_


----------



## savin

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas compris. Le problème réside dans l'emploi du verbe diriger?Et finalement ,quelle est la bonne préposition pour le nom voie? Quand on dit " je suis sur la bonne voie ou je mets qqn sur la (bonne) voie", il est question d'expressions?

Merci.


----------



## Donaldos

> *Être, mettre quelqu'un sur la voie*, être, mettre quelqu'un dans la bonne direction par rapport au but poursuivi.



(Larousse)



> *Mettre qqn sur la voie*. Aider quelqu'un à deviner, à trouver, donner des indications dans ce but. _Dans la malle, si on l'ouvrait, il n'y a rien de suspect? rien qui puisse intriguer la police ou la mettre sur la voie? _(Romains, _Hommes bonne vol._, 1932, p. 250)



(TLFi)


----------



## matoupaschat

savin said:


> Je n'ai pas compris. Le problème réside dans l'emploi du verbe diriger?Et finalement ,quelle est la bonne préposition pour le nom voie? Quand on dit " je suis sur la bonne voie ou je mets qqn sur la (bonne) voie", il est question d'expressions?


Je dirais diriger/orienter -peu importe le verbe- dans la bonne voie; ou mettre sur la bonne voie; c'est à peu près la même chose, pour moi. Et la voie du respect...= la voie qui conduit au respect...


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

Bonjour,

Je voudrais vous demander quelle est la phrase correcte parmi les deux ci-dessous pour exprimer l'idée de persévérance.

1) Continuez sur cette voie. 
2) Continuez dans cette voie. 

Je vous remercie par avance de votre aide.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux prépositions sont pour moi possibles dans ce cas, mais je dirais plutôt _sur_.


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

Merci infiniment, Maître Capello.

Avant de poser ma question, j'avais consulté de nombreux dictionnaires en ligne, mais je n'avais pas pu trouver d'exemples des deux emplois. Si vous en avez le temps (et l'envie !) pourriez-vous me citer des dictionnaires qui abordent notre question ?

Je vous remercie d'avance.


----------



## Bezoard

Une discussion semblable :
Continuer dans/sur cette voie - Question Orthographe Voltaire (question-orthographe.fr)
Voir aussi ce graphique :
Google Books Ngram Viewer


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

Bonjour, Bezoard,

Merci de votre réponse.

En effet, j'avais lu la discussion à laquelle vous faites référence, mais aucun dictionnaire n'y est cité, et donc j'étais resté sur ma faim.

D'après Google Books Ngram Viewer, il paraît que l'expression "continuer dans cette voie" est beaucoup plus courante.


----------



## Terio

Dans ce contexte (idée de persévérance), je crois que j'utiliserais _dans cette voie_.

Par contre, sur l'autoroute, j'utiliserais _sur cette voie_.

_Sur_ nous ramène à quelque chose plus concret que _dans_.


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

Merci inifiniment de votre réponse, Terio.

Il serait également intéressant de pouvoir trouver des exemples tirés d'un dictionnaire.


----------



## Bezoard

Il y a bien plus d'exemple avec "dans cette voie" que "sur cette voie" dans le TLFi mais cela n'exclut pas que les deux expressions soient utilisables.


----------



## Maître Capello

Terio said:


> _Sur_ nous ramène à quelque chose plus concret que _dans_.


Ce n'est à mon avis pas une question d'opposition concret-abstrait. Si la voie en question est une autoroute, qui est un lieu « ouvert », je dirais aussi _sur_, mais si c'est un lieu plus « fermé », par exemple une ruelle, je dirais _dans_. Voir aussi sur le boulevard, la place / dans le quartier, la rue - préposition.



ArmadilloAbcd said:


> Il serait également intéressant de pouvoir trouver des exemples tirés d'un dictionnaire.


Sauf qu'il n'y en a guère.  Et de toute façon, cela ne nous renseignerait pas sur la possibilité d'utiliser les deux prépositions.


----------

